# Game: 0 -----500-----1000



## Disc_Junkie (Oct 8, 2009)

This is a game which I found in a community of Orkut....we have a base number as 500. The people who have their TDF ids starting with the letters between A and M will add +5 to the number and try to make it 1000 and the ones who have their ids starting with letters between N to Z will try to reduce the the number to 0 but minusing 5 from it. 

Note: No consecutive posts please.....

Let me start then....500 + 5 = 505....continue......


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 8, 2009)

505-5=500


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Oct 8, 2009)

500+5=505....


----------



## Krow (Oct 8, 2009)

505-5=500!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 8, 2009)

500-5=495


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Oct 8, 2009)

495+5=500...


----------



## Krow (Oct 8, 2009)

500-5=495!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Oct 8, 2009)

495+5=500....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 8, 2009)

500-5=495


----------



## Krow (Oct 8, 2009)

495-5=490!!!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Oct 8, 2009)

490+5=495..


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 8, 2009)

495+5=500!!!!!


----------



## Krow (Oct 8, 2009)

495-5=490! Noobs! lol


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Oct 8, 2009)

495+5= 500!  ^ correct it....


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 8, 2009)

500+5=505 you all are going wrong


----------



## desiibond (Oct 8, 2009)

500+5 = 505


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Oct 8, 2009)

510+5=515....  @ desiibond: correct it....


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 8, 2009)

515+5=520 lol


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Oct 8, 2009)

@gauravs..it's 520 lol....520+5=525...


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 8, 2009)

525+5=530 hope some one will not post at same time


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Oct 8, 2009)

530+5=535.....


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 8, 2009)

535+5=540 hark! my net connection going slow again


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Oct 8, 2009)

540+5=545...go go go!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 8, 2009)

pass a rule that only one post for a user in a single page.. or a user cannot deduct or add before 10 posts are passed. This looks like a mess now.

435-5=530


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 8, 2009)

545+5=550 no one else posting?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Oct 8, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> pass a rule that only one post for a user in a single page.. or a user cannot deduct or add before 10 posts are passed. This looks like a mess now.
> 
> 435-5=530



no man...it will get boring to wait for some one to post.....wait for someone of your team to come...  let this continue....550+5=555


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 8, 2009)

555+5=560 tired of adding only 5 !!!!!!!11


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Oct 8, 2009)

^ if you add 100...it will end in 5 posts.. ... 560+5=565....


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 8, 2009)

If we add at this rate it will be all over in 1 hr 565+5=570


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Oct 8, 2009)

^all right let's take a break then....570+5=575..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 8, 2009)

575+5=580. If you can't beat them join them


----------



## Xmen360 (Oct 8, 2009)

580-5 =575


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 8, 2009)

580-5=575 

Learn maths nubs


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Oct 8, 2009)

575+5=580..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 8, 2009)

575-5=570.

I am feeling like ramanujan.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Oct 8, 2009)

570+5=575.... where is gauravs90??


----------



## desiibond (Oct 8, 2009)

575+5 = 580


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 8, 2009)

580+5 = 585


----------



## desiibond (Oct 8, 2009)

clmlbx said:


> 580+5 = 585



590 now.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 8, 2009)

Dunno what to say, except perhaps repeat the old saying:

_...and that is how we teach math to kids on the internets..._


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 8, 2009)

590+5=595 i'm back


----------



## max_demon (Oct 8, 2009)

595+5 = 600


----------



## desiibond (Oct 8, 2009)

605 it is now!


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 8, 2009)

600 . . 

@MHG
lol


----------



## ashishstillthere (Oct 8, 2009)

600+5=605


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 8, 2009)

605 + 5= 610


----------



## Krow (Oct 9, 2009)

605! We will win only if Apple Juice supports us... Or if praka returns to take on you 1000 boys.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 9, 2009)

610 it is now


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 9, 2009)

@Techalomaniac
Quick . . .Nobody is online. . . now is our chance . .GO!

605


----------



## Krow (Oct 9, 2009)

600... I have my last exam today!!!  Can't stay here forever!!!!


----------



## desiibond (Oct 9, 2009)

Main hoon na!!

610.


----------



## Krow (Oct 9, 2009)

^LOL desii! Main bhi hoon! Assuming your post would be 605, I make it 600 again.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


vamsi_krishna said:


> 575+5=580. If you can't beat them join them


Traitor.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 9, 2009)

605 carry on!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 9, 2009)

600 


-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
595 hehehe


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 9, 2009)

not counted ur second post  so 

605


----------



## desiibond (Oct 9, 2009)

610. bah. how many times I have to put 610.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 9, 2009)

610+5= 615


----------



## desiibond (Oct 9, 2009)

620. good


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 9, 2009)

625 great go on


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 9, 2009)

Wtf is going on !!!


----------



## desiibond (Oct 9, 2009)

630. just passing time 

<<waiting for mods to delete this thread>>


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 9, 2009)

idiocy borrowed from orkut ?


----------



## Krow (Oct 9, 2009)

0

Ramanujam FTW!!! 
Oh cyber Oh cyber... Where are you junkie???


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 9, 2009)

635  ...........


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 9, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> Wtf is going on !!!


 
Time Pass.....


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 9, 2009)

635 + 5 = 640


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 9, 2009)

640+5= 645


----------



## desiibond (Oct 10, 2009)

650 hehe


----------



## Aspire (Oct 10, 2009)

650+5=655


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 10, 2009)

655+5 = 660


----------



## Aspire (Oct 10, 2009)

660+5 = 665


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 10, 2009)

665+5 = 670


----------



## desiibond (Oct 10, 2009)

675. this is turning out like one sided game.


----------



## chesss (Oct 10, 2009)

and I thought I was bored


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 10, 2009)

675+5 = 680


----------



## Aspire (Oct 10, 2009)

680+5 = 685


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 10, 2009)

685+5 = 690


----------



## Aspire (Oct 10, 2009)

690+5 = 695


----------



## desiibond (Oct 10, 2009)

700!!! just 300 more now


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 10, 2009)

705  quickly finish this off


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 10, 2009)

705+5 = 710


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 11, 2009)

715...........


----------



## amitash (Oct 11, 2009)

720..... lets go


----------



## GeekyBoy (Oct 11, 2009)

720-5=715


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 12, 2009)

715+5=720


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 12, 2009)

725  boring no competition


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 12, 2009)

730......!!!


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 12, 2009)

735....................


----------



## Aspire (Oct 12, 2009)

740.............................


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 12, 2009)

745..........


----------



## desiibond (Oct 13, 2009)

750..............


----------

